# Troy Bilt 2690 Snowblower starter cord stuck



## simplydp (Dec 24, 2017)

When we pull the starter cord to start the machine it only comes out 5 or 6 inches then stops. Electric start won't work either. Only had it 1 month, haven't used it to blow snow yet but has previously started 3 times. Any ideas?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

First check the oil, then take out the spark plug and pull the cord, next try the electric start, lastly bring it back.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

that's a warranty problem.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

just a question, but did you check the oil when you first got it home before you started it for the first time, They don't always have them shipped with oil in them. and whoever set it up may not have checked.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

JLawrence08648 said:


> First check the oil, then take out the spark plug and pull the cord, next try the electric start, lastly bring it back.


That's it right there. I'm surprised it would run, I thought that all engines today had a low oil cutoff.


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

jsup said:


> That's it right there. I'm surprised it would run, I thought that all engines today had a low oil cutoff.


 Nope. Not all engines.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

jonnied12 said:


> Nope. Not all engines.


Anything to save a buck.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

helps to add some oil, engines probably ******


----------

